# Help finding Bare Butt Costume



## scarefx (Jul 25, 2004)

Saw them here online. On the right hand side about 16 items down.

http://www.newenglandyankee.com/page2.html


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

usually Spirit/Spencers carries them

http://photos.yahoo.com/lhallow
"Beware the Jabberwock, my son! The jaws that bite, the claws that catch!"


----------

